# Laura Gemser - Eine Frau für alle Fälle (1978)



## mcol (11 Feb. 2012)

*Laura Gemser - L'Infermiera di Campagna (1978)*

aka _Emanuelle in the Country_
aka _Eine Frau für alle Fälle_
aka _La Doctora del Campo_

feat. Lorna Green, Candida Lopez, Femi Benussi, Antonella Prati



 

 

 



640x480 - XviD AVI - MP3


Laura Gemser



 

 

 



132 MB - 11'36"


Lorna Green



 

 

 



65 MB - 5'42"


Candida Lopez



 

 

 



53,7 MB - 4'42" 


Femi Benussi



 



7,7 MB - 42" 


Antonella Prati



 

 

18,1 MB - 1'36"


RAR 5x1 (276 MB): Deposit Files


----------

